# backward engineering a rather odd door



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw this strange device on youtube and trying to backward engineer it scaled down significantly for a small box. 






The end dimensions will entirely depend on the complexity and if it is at all possible to avoid dimensions like 13/32", but I was thinking 12" or smaller. My geometry skills seem to have wavered over the years but I'm wondering what the best way to go about it would be.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*it looks simple enough*

Two identical panels, two identical struts, with holes in identical places.... Start with a mock up in cardboard and push pins on the table. Then move up to thin wood once you get the hole locations figured out. That's the way I would approach it, no math.:no:


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

What woodnthings said. Put two identical pieces back to back and drill the holes. This would be fantastic with a book-matched face and the struts hidden on the back side.

Looks to me like the pivot point is about half the depth from the edge as the strut points are, but easiest just to mock it up and then scale to correct size.


----------



## dodahman (Mar 19, 2012)

http://designyoutrust.com/2014/02/klemens-torgglers-innovative-doors/

peace, T


----------



## amckenzie4 (Apr 29, 2010)

That's a very cool door, and I love the idea of putting it on a box. As a full size steel door, though, I keep thinking "How long will it be before someone crushes their hand in it? 


I may know a few klutzy people, though...


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*If you watch the video....*



dodahman said:


> http://designyoutrust.com/2014/02/klemens-torgglers-innovative-doors/
> 
> peace, T


T, what does the "T" stand for in your post?

The video shows the complete opening action needed to make the door operate. First you must pull the center outward to allow the panels to rotate, then they can articulate. There is another photo with a smaller panels covered with black and white photos. It seems to be on a stair case... ?


----------



## GISer3546 (Jan 30, 2013)

Wheres the goto place to find bearings for something like this?


----------



## whatalesyou1 (Mar 18, 2011)

I took a screen shot of the door. I think you would be able to take measurements off the picture to at least get the proportions, distances for the pivot points, and length of the connecting bars.


----------



## Kahlua (Dec 6, 2012)

GISer3546 said:


> Wheres the goto place to find bearings for something like this?


You could probably use roller blade or skateboard bearings for this.


----------



## dodahman (Mar 19, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> T, what does the "T" stand for in your post?


Woodnthings, it's for Tommy. Most family and friends just call me T

peace, T


----------



## RickTroiani (Nov 21, 2016)

I made a mock up yesterday and it was binding. Then I noticed that on the bottom door the holes are elongated roughly double. On the top hole in the bottom it is cut horizontal - and the bottom right hole on the bottom door is vertical | . Had to go frame by frame. http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/memb...zoom-video-shows-elongated-holes-bottom-door/


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

It looks like it would be plagued with pinched fingers unless it was made as an automatic door. With the stress on the two pivot points I doubt if the door would last very long.


----------

